

Reasons Why You Need to Teach a Skillshare Class - jasonshen
http://www.jasonshen.com/2012/5-reasons-why-you-need-to-teach-a-skillshare-class/

======
agscala
How long was the class that you taught? I didn't see it mentioned

~~~
jasonshen
The first time I taught the class it was 2 hours. I realized that was slightly
too long because everyone was engaged for the first 90 minutes but energy
dropped a lot toward the end.

The 2nd class I'm teaching is officially 90 mins but I'll be staying around
for at least another 30 for people to ask questions.

